# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Best way to get gold from karma?

## Klausar

What is the best way to get gold from karma? Does someone know?

----------


## archlord12345

dont get to far on that. it will get you ban.

----------


## Crackjack

> dont get to far on that. it will get you ban.


The ban was not due selling back stuff to vendor, bug using a specific portal from PvP to reach a vendor who sold level 80 PvP gear for 1-2000 karma instead of, like every other single npc ingame about 60 000 karma or so(not sure of that amount atm). That's using an unintended bug and as such an exploit. Don't think that selling normal stuff that you buy for a normal price will get you banned.

----------


## hplaner

> The ban was not due selling back stuff to vendor, bug using a specific portal from PvP to reach a vendor who sold level 80 PvP gear for 1-2000 karma instead of, like every other single npc ingame about 60 000 karma or so(not sure of that amount atm). That's using an unintended bug and as such an exploit. Don't think that selling normal stuff that you buy for a normal price will get you banned.


That is not true for Kripparian's case. He got banned for actually buying cooking materials with karma (but ANet said it was too cheap) and vendoring the finished product. It was a conversion of 20k karma to 8g and ANet did not like it so.

----------


## zanderos

> That is not true for Kripparian's case. He got banned for actually buying cooking materials with karma (but ANet said it was too cheap) and vendoring the finished product. It was a conversion of 20k karma to 8g and ANet did not like it so.


Thats not true either. He got banned for advertising the exploit/bug on his stream, not for using it.

Hundreds of people made hundreds of gold using it without getting even as much as a 72hour ban. He was basically the only one who got banned by using that exploit.

----------


## Mortox

The current "best" method I'm aware of has already been posted in the exploit section. Buying Thyme Leaf and Bay Leaf (both karma items) which you can then craft into Pile of Simple Stew and sell to NPC for 10s per stack of 250.

Works out to something around 1g/4000 karma (roughly) which seems inline with a fair conversion to me. Takes quite awhile to earn 4k karma... I farmed WvW for 8+ hours and made maybe ~15k karma, so it really doesn't seem excessive.

----------


## archlord12345

> The ban was not due selling back stuff to vendor, bug using a specific portal from PvP to reach a vendor who sold level 80 PvP gear for 1-2000 karma instead of, like every other single npc ingame about 60 000 karma or so(not sure of that amount atm). That's using an unintended bug and as such an exploit. Don't think that selling normal stuff that you buy for a normal price will get you banned.


a portal from pvp??? lmao that was on the main city of the norn area. i didnt glitch to get to this vendor or whatever haha. Read before posting sh*t

----------


## Crackjack

> a portal from pvp??? lmao that was on the main city of the norn area. i didnt glitch to get to this vendor or whatever haha. Read before posting sh*t


This discussion was not about how in specifics the exploit works, and if you are unable to comprehend that, then perhaps you need some more years in the school? 

The fact is, you told the original poster that he will get banned for doing it, that's a lie. Grow up.

----------


## Kaiser499

Where do we get Bay Leaves?

----------

